# US Citizen Married to EU Spouse



## AmyF (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi There!

I am looking for anyone who might be able to help clarify something for me. I am a US citizen who will be getting married to my EU citizen fiancee very soon. He lives and works in Rome and I will be joining him. I understand the process for getting the spouse visa, but am confused on one thing: Once I get a spouse visa and permesso di soggiorno upon arrival in Italy, how long are these documents valid for? Will I have to renew them on any sort of time basis?

Also, once I have these documents, am I correct that I will be able to work legally there?

Thanks for any knowledge you might have!


----------

